# Mick and patrick Morton (newcastle



## neilmarineng (Dec 8, 2006)

*Mick And Patrick Morton (newcastle)*

HI Everybody,
Im looking for any information on my great uncles Mick Morton and patrick(paddy)Morton, they were both from the byker part of Newcastle upon tyne and spent about 20 years at sea, Companys ranged from BP, Blue Star, any info or pictures would be greatly appreciated they were both engineroom ratings.they would have been in there late 70s to early 80s now.


----------



## B.Nicholson (Jun 15, 2008)

*P M*



neilmarineng said:


> HI Everybody,
> Im looking for any information on my great uncles Mick Morton and patrick(paddy)Morton, they were both from the byker part of Newcastle upon tyne and spent about 20 years at sea, Companys ranged from BP, Blue Star, any info or pictures would be greatly appreciated they were both engineroom ratings.they would have been in there late 70s to early 80s now.


I sailed with Paddy Morton in 61 on the M/V Runswick. He was a character. His mother died on that trip. i don't have pics of Paddy but remember him well. Nice man and a laff. Popular with all the crew.
Bob. 
phone. 07901636770


----------

